# Who said to use Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion on your hair?



## gone_fishing (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't know who said it because I cannot find it but let me tell you...I have spent HUNDREDS of dollars since I joined this site trying to find my staple hair moisturizer. I've tried everything under the sun and nothing was working.  Some stuff was just too heavy. Some stuff was too light. Some stuff was sticky. Some stuff let my hair "gray" looking and wouldn't blend in well or disburse well.

I already had some VICL when I read that post so it was easy for me to just go try it. I've been using it as a moisturizer for about 5 days now and it is the best thing ever. 

I just cannot believe I had this sitting in my bathroom all this time and never thought to put it on my head. It doesn't leave it greasy. It doesn't leave a sticky gross film. It isn't difficult to blend into the hair without the "gray" look. It's just about the best thing ever.

So Thank you so much whoever said it because FINALLY my search is over for a moisturizer....one less thing to pack too when I go on a trip since I can literally use this as an OVER ALL body moisturizer. Thanks again so much. If I could send you a thank you card I would!

If you click on the link each kinds tells you what ingredients are in the lotion. This is the best thing EVER (moisturizer) for MY hair. 

http://www.vaseline.com/intensive-rescue.html


----------



## Glib Gurl (Nov 26, 2007)

That's awesome - congrats!  I may have to try that myself!!!


----------



## luvinwife (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a cousin with 3b/3c hair and that's all her mom used to put in her hair...it worked for her too


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 26, 2007)

This thread so did NOT deserve a one-star.erplexed

You are right, adequete....it does work very well on the hair.  You may have to clarify a little more often, but it is a very good moisterizer.

It was posted in the Hair forum over the weekend.  Go there with your report...they would enjoy that!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 26, 2007)

luvinwife said:


> I have a cousin with 3b/3c hair and that's all her mom used to put in her hair...it worked for her too


 
OT:  I totally, totally love the pic in your siggy!


----------



## luvinwife (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> OT:  I totally, totally love the pic in your siggy!



Thank you, she not leaver her lil brother alone...always kissing him and waking him up


----------



## chellero (Nov 26, 2007)

Now I am going to have to buy some VICL.  I was deliberately avoiding the hair forum so that I wouldn't be tempted to buy anymore hair products. At least if this doesn't work for me I can use it on my feet.


----------



## Isis (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this Adequate!   I have some Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion sitting on my bathroom shelf.  I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Summer_Rain (Nov 26, 2007)

Initially had to LACHEN at the topic, but then I thought about it. I have a cousin with 3c/4a (or whatever the combo would be) hair, and growing up ALL she used was johnson&johnsons baby lotion for her hair. It really define her curl pattern and kept it moist. 

I did put some VICL on Jordans head the other day. It was itchy and dry and I wasn't close to my ORS


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 26, 2007)

It works great, ya'll....it really does.

Ummmm....Summerrain, your countdown has me !!!


----------



## sunnydaze (Nov 26, 2007)

Luvinwife..that picture of your kids!




My mother used baby lotion on our hair growing up and it worked well. I did it for a while with my dd. I may try this now!


----------



## Summer_Rain (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> It works great, ya'll....it really does.
> 
> Ummmm....Summerrain, your countdown has me !!!


 
Yes, I was inspired to try something new after reading about our sista on the hairboard who though Listerine as a base was a good idea!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 26, 2007)

SummerRain said:


> Yes, I was inspired to try something new after reading about our sista on the hairboard who though Listerine as a base was a good idea!


----------



## Glib Gurl (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This thread so did NOT deserve a one-star.erplexed


 
I know!  Pesky one-star bandit . . .


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 26, 2007)

I am going to try this on my braidouts.  My sister uses lotion in her daughter's hair and it is always really moisturized.


----------



## tthreat08 (Nov 26, 2007)

My mother used to use this in my hair when I was a little girl.


----------



## audacious1 (Nov 26, 2007)

SummerRain said:


> Initially had to LACHEN at the topic, but then I thought about it. I have a cousin with 3c/4a (or whatever the combo would be) hair, and growing up ALL she used was johnson&johnsons baby lotion for her hair. It really define her curl pattern and kept it moist.
> 
> *I did put some VICL on Jordans head the other day. It was itchy and dry and I wasn't close to my ORS*


 


I guess if it's good for the skin, it should probably do well on the hair, right?


----------



## gone_fishing (Nov 26, 2007)

SummerRain said:


> Yes, I was inspired to try something new after reading about our sista on the hairboard who though Listerine as a base was a good idea!


 
I tried that ORS based on recommendations from this site and I'm  'cause my hair hates that stuff. I have a whole bottle of it. I used it once. It's too thick and ...I don't know...I just don't like the texture of it. Sort of bummed me out since I heard so many rave reviews about it. But this VICL. 

all day long...


----------



## blackmaven (Nov 26, 2007)

I use to put a little in dd hair when she was a toddler.


----------



## frostydoll (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmm I might have to try this, but what about the mineral oil that's in it, isn't that why Pink Oil is looked down on. Although it worked well for me when I was relaxed.


----------



## thatscuteright (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree it works. I like to go to the Dollar Store and buy a big bottle of Suave Lotion or whatever brand lotion is available and use it on my hair.
It smells really nice and it keep my ends moisturized.


----------



## SEMO (Nov 26, 2007)

UMBlessedBeauty_1 said:


> Hmm I might have to try this, but what about the mineral oil that's in it, isn't that why Pink Oil is looked down on. Although it worked well for me when I was relaxed.



I was wondering the same thing about the mineral oil (even though I too had okay results with my mineral oil products when I was relaxed ).


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 26, 2007)

SEMO said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the mineral oil (even though I too had okay results with my mineral oil products when I was relaxed ).



I still use products with mineral oil.


----------



## thatscuteright (Nov 26, 2007)

SEMO said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the mineral oil (even though I too had okay results with my mineral oil products when I was relaxed ).



I have not noticed anything negative, except soft moisturized hair.


----------



## frostydoll (Nov 26, 2007)

Tamala said:


> I have not noticed anything negative, except soft moisturized hair.



Are you natural?


----------



## gone_fishing (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump. Did anyone else try this recently? I'm still using it and it's working great for me.


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 8, 2007)

Bumping again...did anybody try this?


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 8, 2007)

SEMO said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the mineral oil (even though I too had okay results with my mineral oil products when I was relaxed ).


 
What am I supposed to be looking for? The first ingredient is water. I don't see any "mineral oil"? I do see mineral water?

I just bought Vaseline total moisture conditioning body lotion with vitamins E & A with pro-vitamin B5 and it's GREAT!!!!!!!!! and CHEAP!!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 10, 2007)

adequate said:


> What am I supposed to be looking for? The first ingredient is water. I don't see any "mineral oil"? I do see mineral water?
> 
> I just bought Vaseline total moisture conditioning body lotion with vitamins E & A with pro-vitamin B5 and it's GREAT!!!!!!!!! and CHEAP!!!!!!


 
I just bought this one and used it this morning after I clarified and conditioned.  This was the only thing I used on my hair and my hair is the softest, moisterized ever, and its 2:30pm.  I don't think I need to use anything else on my hair.  Thanks for bringing this back to my attention!

There isn't any mineral oil in this, however there is Methylparaben and its near the bottom of the list:


*Ingredients:*
Water, Glycerin, Stearic Acid, Glycol Stearate, Petrolatum, Isopropyl Palmitate, Glycine Soja Sterol (Soybean), Helianthus Annuus Seed Oil (Sunflower), Glycine Soja Oil (Soybean), Avena Sativa Kernel Protein (Oat), Sodium Stearoyl-2 Lactylate, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E Acetate), Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A Palmitate), Carbomer, Lecithin, Keratin, Dimethicone, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetyl Alcohol, Sodium PCA, Potassium Lactate, Lactic Acid, Collagen Amino Acids, Mineral Water, Fragrance, Triethanolamine, Magnesium Aluminum Silicate, Urea, Methylparaben, DMDM Hydantoin, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Disodium EDTA, Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891)


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 10, 2007)

It does have dimethicone (silicone) which might need to be shampooed out, but on the whole the ingredients seem inoffensive enough.


----------



## sareca (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just bought this one and used it this morning after I clarified and conditioned.  This was the only thing I used on my hair and my hair is the softest, moisterized ever, and its 2:30pm.  I don't think I need to use anything else on my hair.  Thanks for bringing this back to my attention!
> 
> There isn't any mineral oil in this, however there is Methylparaben and its near the bottom of the list:
> 
> ...




I can see why that would work well on hair... I add lecithin, silk, collagen, and soybean oil to my products all the time.  silicone only causes me problems when it one of the first 6 ingredients. it's pretty low on this list.  The only thing I'm not too sure about is lactic acid.  I use it for chemical peels, although I'm sure they use a weaker version here.

ETA: my hair *LIkES *mineral oil.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 10, 2007)

I just noticed the petrolatum too.


----------



## Joanna721 (Dec 10, 2007)

How much do u use?
I think I may try this on my next wash this weekend...great for my college student budget...lol...thanks ladies


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 10, 2007)

sareca said:


> I can see why that would work well on hair... I add lecithin, silk, collagen, and soybean oil to my products all the time. silicone only causes me problems when it one of the first 6 ingredients. it's pretty low on this list. The only thing I'm not too sure about is lactic acid. I use it for chemical peels, although I'm sure they use a weaker version here.
> 
> ETA: my hair *LIkES *mineral oil.


 
My hair likes mineral oil as well.

Here is some info on Lactic Acid:

*Lactic Acid* - A natural, mild organic acid prepared by fermentation. Normally present in blood, sour milk, sauerkraut, pickles, and other food products made by bacterial fermentation. Used in cosmetics to adjust acid/alkali balance. Lactic acid is a primary component in the skin's natural buffer system.

*Moisturizers* - To be used by those with dry and damaged hair. Lactic acid and lecithin helps the hair to hold more moisture.

I can't believe how soft my hair is since this morning.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 10, 2007)

Joanna721 said:


> How much do u use?
> I think I may try this on my next wash this weekend...great for my college student budget...lol...thanks ladies


 
For my whole head, I used about 1 tablespoon worth and massaged it through my hair.


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 10, 2007)

Man, I took my lotion over to SO's house this weekend and I forgot it.

LOL, I called him talking about can you bring my lotion back over when you get here this evening I NEEEEEEEEEEED it. (I want to wash and deep condition my hair tonight but he doesn't know I put it on my head). LOL.

He was like...you got 100 bottles of lotion around there. You mean to tell me you can't wash your butt till I bring this lotion over. 

I was like, yes sir...that's right.

If I told him I used lotion on my head how crazy would he look at me?


----------



## DivaRox (Dec 10, 2007)

I accidentally started using lotion on my twists. I thought I was buying a hair moisturizer since it was with the hair stuff at the bbs-the Jamaican Mango and Lime line is making Mango and Shea body lotion now. Oh well my twists lurve it


----------



## sareca (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> My hair likes mineral oil as well.
> 
> Here is some info on Lactic Acid:
> 
> ...



Well... thanks for settin' me straight.  I'm actually on my way to the drug store. I'll pick up some VICL while I'm there. 

UPDATE: I didn't find any VICL but I did find Vaseline Total Moisture Conditioning Body Lotion.  It has EXACTLY the same ingredients you posted.


----------



## adw425 (Dec 12, 2007)

I used Fruit of the Earth hydrating lotion with shea butter, vitamin E, aloe Vera, sunflower seed oil, wheat germ oil, panthenol and vitamin A.

Like the oil on eyelashes, I did not think it would work for me, but I was bored and tried it anyway and it works like a charm.  My hair is super-soft and moisturized -- with slip!!!  I did mix it with my herb infused olive butter that I use every evening to seal.  This combo seems to work waaaayyyy better than just using my olive butter by itself to seal -- maybe because the lotion is water-based.  My hair is not oily or greasy at all this morning.  This lotion does have mineral oil in it, but my hair is not minding at all. It also has dimethicone, but both are at the end of the list.

ETA:  I did not have lotion at home because I use my butters and oils (olive, shea, avocado, etc.) on my whole body.   The FOTE did not have petroleum in it.  I read the backs of all the labels before I bought the FOTE in Family Dollar after work yesterday and I purposely did not get a lotion with petroleum in it -- mostly because they were usually the second ingredient -- way too high up on the ingredients list.    However, growing up, my mom (and I when I started doing my own hair) used petroleum jelly (exclusively to oil scalp and seal) and I had long, lush hair growing up before relaxing at 14.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 12, 2007)

I used this this morning because my ends were so dry...they feel really good right now!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Dec 12, 2007)

*Get out of here!!* VICL really?! Here I am in the desert devestated because my hair is becoming sooo dry ( ran out of my product and it hasn't came in erplexed ). I have a ton of that in my "room" I'll have to get on it ASAP! Thanx sooo much! Even if it doesn't work anything is better than nothing!


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 12, 2007)

TashaK said:


> *Get out of here!!* VICL really?! Here I am in the desert devestated because my hair is becoming sooo dry ( ran out of my product and it hasn't came in erplexed ). I have a ton of that in my "room" I'll have to get on it ASAP! Thanx sooo much! Even if it doesn't work anything is better than nothing!


 
Let us know how it works out!


----------



## adw425 (Dec 12, 2007)

After all the money I have spent -- $6.00 here, $12.00, there, $18.00 over yonder, etc. for hair moisturizers, it is just too ironic that something I paid $1.50 could give me these results.  The thing is is that I read about this years ago in a hair tips book...


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Vaseline Cocoa Butter Deep Conditioning lotion?  It comes in the bronze bottle...I think I'm going to run out and get this .


----------



## poookie (Dec 12, 2007)

hmm... all of the ingredients look okay except for _petrolatum... _i read somewhere that petrolatum just coats the hair, kind of like saran wrap, and prevents moisture from getting into the shaft...  

but all of these positive reviews are really making me want to give it a try...

i'm so confused!


----------



## Ms. Cleo (Dec 12, 2007)

I actually use the VICL Cocoa Butter to combat ash. I just put some in my hair to see what happens. Feels good so far, soft and moist but not greasy. I want to see what happens to the new growth I am fighting with.

I have been having problems with too much protein and not enough moisture, so I started using the regime (I can't remember who passed it on, sorry!!) with CON shampoo and conditioner and AtOne Botanical Reconstructor Conditioner. If VICL works, then I will have a moisturizer without protein.


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW....I remember hearing about folks doing this back in the day. I think people used baby lotion though. I think I would feel weird about it because it is intended for the skin, but looking at the ingredients and comparing it to some of the products I already have, I think I am liking the idea of this. I may have to look into this when I run out of my current moisturizers.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 12, 2007)

See this is exactly why I am baldheaded now. Tempting threads like this. I got some sitting in my cabinet. and if I didnt have these twists in right now, I would already have a review myself! Temptation is a mutha lol  I m a recovering PJ, I am a recovering PJ................. :master:


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 12, 2007)

sxyhairfetish said:


> See this is exactly why I am baldheaded now. Tempting threads like this. I got some sitting in my cabinet. and if I didnt have these twists in right now, I would already have a review myself! Temptation is a mutha lol  I m a recovering PJ, I am a recovering PJ................. :master:


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, I just did a cowash and put about a tablespoon of VICL throughout the hair like a leave in...my curls are extremely soft and its actually helping with my shrinkage!!  I think I like this


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 13, 2007)

You know, I just stumbled across some Vaseline Intensive Care Total Moisture Lotion. I was just here when I walked in to work. I was like "This must be fate!" 

 As I picked up the bottle, I put some on my hands and my hands feel lovely.....but now I think about putting it on my hair.erplexed

 It is weird that I have a paranoia about putting this on my hair??? I think it's just the fact that I know it is supposed to be for the body. Hmmmm, maybe I will try it when I wash tonight....or maybe I will just continue to be a punk wait 'til I see some more reviews about it!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Dec 13, 2007)

TashaK said:


> *Get out of here!!* VICL really?! Here I am in the desert devestated because my hair is becoming sooo dry ( ran out of my product and it hasn't came in erplexed ). I have a ton of that in my "room" I'll have to get on it ASAP! Thanx sooo much! Even if it doesn't work anything is better than nothing!


 


adequate said:


> Let us know how it works out!


 
So I got to my room last night and dove into it...wrapped my hair and went to bed. When I woke this morning and combed my hair down it was sooo super soft! I love it! No more desert dryness...but I will only continue until my mizani gets here...I don't think this could be a long term thing...


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 13, 2007)

Is there a potential for any long term damage from using VICL in this way? Does anyone see a down side to it?erplexed


----------



## adw425 (Dec 13, 2007)

I found some more cheap lotion at Maxway with awesome ingredients like cocoa butter, aloe vera, calendula, chamomile, burdock, nettle, linden, honey, comfrey, etc.  It has some mineral oil in it down on the list and no petroleum.  I did this again last night and mixed with the FOTE lotion and a little of my olive butter.  Today, my hair is smooth-satiny-soft and one of my colleagues, just touched my hair saying:  "Ooooh it looks so soft."  It is in a bun, btw....I keep feeling it myself. This is a keeper.

ETA:  This lotion thing has given my hair something it has never (except the twice a year I flat-iron) in it natural air-dried state.  It has given my hair slip.  You will not see the word "slip" in any of my nearly 600 posts on this forum, so this is quite an amazing thing to me.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 13, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Is there a potential for any long term damage from using VICL in this way? Does anyone see a down side to it?erplexed


 
I told my BFF I used lotion on my hair yesterday and she was .  She's real skeptical about hair stuff, but I digress...Look at the ingredients on page 2 of this thread.  They're good, and if you look at ingredients for say Pink Lotion the VICL is way better.  The only downside I can see is maybe having to clarify more often?  Maybe not.  All I know is my hair dried super soft and is still soft this morning.

If you want to try but are scurred, do a strand test!!  Just put some on a couple strands and see what happens...Remember hair grows from skin the now.


----------



## neonbright (Dec 13, 2007)

When I put my hair in a pony I put this on my sides and back to smooth my hair down and it does keep it soft.  I have been doing this for some time now, I use this lotion for me and my daughter we have picky skin and my hair loves it also.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 13, 2007)

Ya'll got me thinking about this lotion thing....

My staple moisturizer is Ojon Tawaka Rejuvenating Cream and Im running low, it cost like 65 bucks a jar (I can get it a little cheaper on qvc). However, its the only thing that I have found to moisturize my hair. My problem is that I really need to get some christmas gifts for my family before I spend another penny on myself. So, I wanted to find something a little cheaper to hold me over until I can restock on my ojon.  Just about every hair moisturizer I have used in the past has been a  disapointment to me, they just dont moisturize, So I decided to look into Palmers cocoa butter lotion since it contains some of the same ingredients as my beloved ojon.  Well I used Palmers last night and it worked like a charm.  I don't think I will give up my Ojon however, this will allow me to stretch it a lot further if I use both the ojon and palmers.  Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 13, 2007)

Cleve_gryl said:


> I told my BFF I used lotion on my hair yesterday and she was .  She's real skeptical about hair stuff, but I digress...Look at the ingredients on page 2 of this thread.  They're good, and if you look at ingredients for say Pink Lotion the VICL is way better.  The only downside I can see is maybe having to clarify more often?  Maybe not.  All I know is my hair dried super soft and is still soft this morning.
> 
> If you want to try but are scurred, do a strand test!!  Just put some on a couple strands and see what happens...Remember hair grows from skin the now.




 Ok....here goes nothin'. I just washed and I am air-drying in a ponytail. I got this bottle sitting on my lap right now. I don't know why I am all scared like I am about to try drugs for the first time or something... 

I even looked at the ingredients and I am STILL trippin'. Imma stop being a punk and put this in my hair. I will let ya'll know how it went tomorrow.....

 MAN!!! The things we do for beauty....


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 13, 2007)

I am very happy with the NTM silk & Herbal Essence but the PJ in me is feeling making me want to try this.


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok, so I washed my hair. I decided to the VICL. My hair felt a little rough as I was applying, so I knew that if this stuff was gonna work that it had it's work cut out for it tonight. 

 Now, I am like 10 months post and basically my NG doesn't like me. We have had beef since like month 4. This was the only thing I put on my extra picky hair. I let my 4a/4b hair airdry in plaits. I knew there was something going on when I could actually get a comb through it. I was like "huh?" Then as I was braiding down, I felt the silkiness and moisture all the way down to the ENDS!!! I mean, it was SILKY. That's when I was like "Yeaaaaaahh Boooooy!!!"

 My hair is about 98% dry and Oh my goodness.....I don't believe it. My ends.....my always wanna be dry ends are so moist, and NOT GREASY!!! That NEVER happens to me. Maybe with my profective break-free and some Vaseline in a baggy, but not with something so light and so cheap 

 So here is my review:

 -It's very moisturizing
 -Gave enough slip to detangle my almost 10 months worth of NG
 -It's light
 -It's not greasy
 -Left my extra resistant hair soft even in Iraq

BEAUTIFUL JOB LADIES!!!!


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 13, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Ok, so I washed my hair. I decided to the VICL. My hair felt a little rough as I was applying, so I knew that if this stuff was gonna work that it had it's work cut out for it tonight.
> 
> Now, I am like 10 months post and basically my NG doesn't like me. We have had beef since like month 4. This was the only thing I put on my extra picky hair. I let my 4a/4b hair airdry in plaits. I knew there was something going on when I could actually get a comb through it. I was like "huh?" Then as I was braiding down, I felt the silkiness and moisture all the way down to the ENDS!!! I mean, it was SILKY. That's when I was like "Yeaaaaaahh Boooooy!!!"
> 
> ...


 
I am very happy for you. 

And you can bet that will probably NEVER be discontinued.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay...I gotta get some on this. I want some moisture too


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 13, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay...I gotta get some on this. I want some moisture too


 
Okaaay?  I cant wait to try this....but I have to wait till this weekend because I cant put any products on my hair right now since Im about to flat iron it tomorrow for my graduation. I want swingy hair....


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 13, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> Okaaay?  I cant wait to try this....but I have to wait till this weekend because I cant put any products on my hair right now since Im about to flat iron it tomorrow for my graduation. I want swingy hair....



I gotta run out to get some coconut oil. I am going to see if I can find a tube of it at CVS.


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey, do you ladies think this would be safe to use as a leave-in even if I plan to flat-iron? Of course I would use an actual serum also, but I just wanna make sure I won't fry my hair or anything.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Dec 14, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Hey, do you ladies think this would be safe to use as a leave-in even if I plan to flat-iron? Of course I would use an actual serum also, but I just wanna make sure I won't fry my hair or anything.


 
I don't think it should be a problem as long as your hair is completely dry before you start.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 14, 2007)

I used the lotion last night and I actually used it as my leave in conditioner mixed with a little balsam hair conditioner. I fingercombed, plaited and then put on my silk scarf and went to bed. Well this morning when I took down my hair, it was sooooo soft and moisturized. My ends are soooo moisturized. I added more to my hair and then put in a bun. 

I have to admit that I didn't use the VICL, I used St. Ives 24-Hour Moisturising lotion. They also have a Whipped Silk Protein lotion by St. Ives, but I couldn't find that. Whoever made this recommendation, I want to say thank you. My hair is very nice to the touch.


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 14, 2007)

fancypants007 said:


> I used the lotion last night and I actually used it as my leave in conditioner mixed with a little balsam hair conditioner. I fingercombed, plaited and then put on my silk scarf and went to bed. Well this morning when I took down my hair, it was sooooo soft and moisturized. My ends are soooo moisturized. I added more to my hair and then put in a bun.
> 
> I have to admit that I didn't use the VICL, I used St. Ives 24-Hour Moisturising lotion. They also have a Whipped Silk Protein lotion by St. Ives, but I couldn't find that. Whoever made this recommendation, I want to say thank you. My hair is very nice to the touch.


 
I use St. Ives too (on my skin). I didn't use it on my hair though. I went to the drug store last night to look at the new Vaseline line.

OMG...they have totally revamped their line and I don't use the VICL anymore. mean I think it's done with.

But they have made great improvements with the following:

I used the Total Moisture but I saw many other kinds. I bet they have no idea they ought to market this for our hair. 

If you click on the links each kinds tells you what ingredients are in the lotion. This is the best thing EVER (moisturizer) for MY hair. 

Total Moisture Intensive Rescue Range Cocoa Butter Range Aloe Fresh Daily Skin Shield Renewal Healthy Hand & Nail Healthy Body Glow Firming Petroleum Jelly


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 15, 2007)

OMGoodness!!!!!! I flatironed last night and used this as a leave-in then I flatironed with a little IC hair polisher. It is no soft, shiny, bouncy, light and NON-GREASY!!!!! Thank you so much for bringing this to my attention!!! My hair is still moist down to the ends!!!!! I have NEVER had results like that. This is definitely a keeper!!!!!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Dec 15, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> OMGoodness!!!!!! I flatironed last night and used this as a leave-in then I flatironed with a little IC hair polisher. It is no soft, shiny, bouncy, light and NON-GREASY!!!!! Thank you so much for bringing this to my attention!!! My hair is still moist down to the ends!!!!! I have NEVER had results like that. This is definitely a keeper!!!!!


 
See and you were sooo skeptical! You know we definitely need some moisture especially in these dry and hot(well not so hot now) middle eastern countries!!


----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 15, 2007)

MahoganyButtafly said:


> Are you natural?



Yes.
4b-extra thick


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 15, 2007)

TashaK said:


> See and you were sooo skeptical! You know we definitely need some moisture especially in these dry and hot(well not so hot now) middle eastern countries!!


 

 I know...I know.....but I gotta be skeptical when it comes to my tresses. I still love ya'll though!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 15, 2007)

After trying SOOOOOO many things, spending SOOOOOO much money on products, I am finding that the ones that are the cheapest are the best. I will try this tonight.

The only other product that has worked is Kid's Organic Shea Butter Detangling and Moisturizing Lotion. It's a little too watery for me, so I'm looking for something else.

Both products are inexpensive. Both are working for others...

I hope it works for me...

Thanks, Adequate!


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 15, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> After trying SOOOOOO many things, spending SOOOOOO much money on products, I am finding that the ones that are the cheapest are the best. I will try this tonight.
> 
> The only other product that has worked is Kid's Organic Shea Butter Detangling and Moisturizing Lotion. It's a little too watery for me, so I'm looking for something else.
> 
> ...


 
You're welcome. 

I would thank whoever originally through the idea out there but I don't remember. 

I just know I tried it and it was great!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 15, 2007)

I just had to share this little thing.  I was at my MIL house and we stayed overnight.  I realized the next day that I didn't have my hair products with me (duh) so, I looked at what she had.  She had some Johnson and Johnson Baby Lotion and some Johnson and Johnson Baby Oil Gel (chamomile I think) anyways, I used some in my hair...first the lotion, then the oil gel to seal....MY HAIR WAS THE SOFTEST EVER, and this was after all day working and being in the cold.  I couldn't believe it.  

I went and purchased some for myself, just to see if it would do it again and VOILA...my hair is curlier, softer, more moisterized than ever before....I'm thrilled to say the least because its so not easy to find a leave in that keeps your hair moisterized throughout the day without drying out by the end of the day and then you have to re-moisterize.  I think I have found my perfect match!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Dec 15, 2007)

ok...I am sitting with a cap on my head as we speak...(DC day) but IF this is the answer from my 3c curl mositure issue....I will love you guys forever...



will update with details...


what do you guys think abou coco butter (the one in the jar)


----------



## deola (Dec 15, 2007)

ok, I'm jumping on the bandwagon mainly because I have to find something cheaper to use on my daughter's hair-been using the Afro detangler(while it works well, it's expensive!).  I'm in braids right now so won't have an update till I take them down My fingers are crossed though!


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 15, 2007)

PanamasOwn said:


> ok...I am sitting with a cap on my head as we speak...(DC day) but IF this is the answer from my 3c curl mositure issue....I will love you guys forever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't wait to read your update!


----------



## senimoni (Dec 15, 2007)

Can someone post a picture?


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 15, 2007)

senimoni said:


> Can someone post a picture?


 
http://www.vaseline.com/total-moisture.html

click on the link...it's flash so unless i did some work, the picture won't post.


----------



## senimoni (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks...I looked for this yesterday and this was not the one that they were selling. Just wanted to confirm.


----------



## PanamasOwn (Dec 15, 2007)

ok so I just used the coca butter, and I cant believe how soft my hair feels!!!

My curls pop a little more, and my hair is softer. It doesnt have that "sucking" feeling that I usually do when I try to moisturize my hair...I can actually run my fingers through it and it feels great.... I LOVE YOU GUYS... 3C LADIES PAY ATTENTION.....this really does work!!!!!!

:trampolin


----------



## MsCounsel (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay, I thought this was crazy but what the heck.  I went to Walmart and purchased Jergens Shea Butter Creme.  It has Shea and Mango Butter.  It's a bit thick so I use a little water or IC Serum or Silicon Mix to soften it up.  I love this! My hair feels great - very soft. Downside - it does have a few "bens" and mineral oil. However my hair doesn't have a problem with it. 

INGREDIENTS: WATER, BUTYROSPERMUM PARKII (SHEA BUTTER), CETEARYL ALCOHOL, PETROLATUM, GLYCERIN, CETEARETH-20, ETHYLHEXYL ISONONANOATE, STEARIC ACID, THEOBROMA CACAO (COCOA) SEED BUTTER, MANGIFERA INDICA (MANGO) SEED BUTTER, TOCOPHERYL ACETATE, CYCLOPENTASILOXANE, OCTYLDODECYL MYRISTATE, DIMETHICONE, CETYL ESTERS, MINERAL OIL, DMDM HYDANTOIN, SODIUM HYDROXIDE, FRAGRANCE, CARBOMER, METHYLPARABEN, PROPYLPARABEN.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Dec 21, 2007)

ok here is my review i just removed my braids and a few days ago i moisturised with scurl but had to re apply suring the course of the day anyhoo i bought johnsons baby naturals intense moisture cream and after doing the heavy aphogee and dcing i moisturised with this sealed with a mixture of wgo and castor oil and rollerset my hair, it has been soft, smooth and moisturised all day and its really cold over here and internal heating as well but i havent had to re apply at all...this is a keeper me thinks


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 21, 2007)

stargoddess said:


> ok here is my review i just removed my braids and a few days ago i moisturised with scurl but had to re apply suring the course of the day anyhoo i bought johnsons baby naturals intense moisture cream and after doing the heavy aphogee and dcing i moisturised with this sealed with a mixture of wgo and castor oil and rollerset my hair, it has been soft, smooth and moisturised all day and its really cold over here and internal heating as well but i havent had to re apply at all...this is a keeper* me thinks*


 
cute.


----------



## shtow (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont know about this one yall! If I hadn't found my beloved Nexxus Humectress , Id try it, but the nexxus is doin great. Keep us updated!


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 22, 2007)

Ya'll, I am so impressed... I flat ironed my hair the other day and used this as my leave in while I air dried, then I put a little IC hair polisher (clear) on after I dried. When I flatironed....*crying and sniffling* when I flatironed....it was so beautiful.  Shiny, moist, bouncy all the way down to the ends.... This is definitely a staple for me. 

 I was JUST thinking about how the leave-ins I have are fine for when I want to bun, but waaaaay too heavy when I want to flatiron. Thank you OP for sharing this!!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been using the Vasaline Total Moisture for a week now and it has been great! My ends are loving this.   It's amazing how a product that's not made for hair does a better job at moisturizing than a lot of hair moisturizers.  What's up with that??


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 22, 2007)

Jetblackhair said:


> I've been using the Vasaline Total Moisture for a week now and it has been great! My ends are loving this.   *It's amazing how a product that's not made for hair does a better job at moisturizing than a lot of hair moisturizers.  What's up with that??*



 Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.... PLUS it's a WHOLE LOT cheaper. I think I've been hoodwinked.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 22, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.... PLUS it's a WHOLE LOT cheaper. *I think I've been hoodwinked*.


 
Yeah, we've all been hoodwinkedThat's alright, we know now and will have the last laugh.


----------



## adw425 (Dec 22, 2007)

Last night I used the Asquith and Somerset cocoa butter all over body moisturizer that I got from Marshall's.  The first five ingredients are water, cocoa butter, shea butter, almond oil and coconut oil.  It also has vitamin E.  I was just experimenting since I am going to wash my hair today anyway.  My hair is so moist this morning, I can't keep my hands out of it.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 22, 2007)

Cleve_gryl said:


> I told my BFF I used lotion on my hair yesterday and she was .  She's real skeptical about hair stuff, but I digress...Look at the ingredients on page 2 of this thread.  They're good, and if you look at ingredients for say Pink Lotion the VICL is way better.  The only downside I can see is maybe having to clarify more often?  Maybe not.  All I know is my hair dried super soft and is still soft this morning.
> 
> If you want to try but are scurred, do a strand test!!  Just put some on a couple strands and see what happens...Remember hair grows from skin the now.


See I don't think this sounds weird at all.  I know of a lot of women that use lotion in their babies and young ones hair.  Actually I think I remember remember in Andre Walker's book he said he uses it's a staple for his hair (correct me anyone if I'm wrong).  I really don't see anything harmful about it I mean the ingredients don't sound anything more off the wall than some of the hair products we use or have used and we do use it on our skin right.  I will be buying some tonight to try.  Did anyone find the original thread?


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just had to share this little thing.  I was at my MIL house and we stayed overnight.  I realized the next day that I didn't have my hair products with me (duh) so, I looked at what she had.  She had some Johnson and Johnson Baby Lotion and some Johnson and Johnson Baby Oil Gel (chamomile I think) anyways, I used some in my hair...first the lotion, then the oil gel to seal....MY HAIR WAS THE SOFTEST EVER, and this was after all day working and being in the cold.  I couldn't believe it.
> 
> I went and purchased some for myself, just to see if it would do it again and VOILA...my hair is curlier, softer, more moisterized than ever before....I'm thrilled to say the least because its so not easy to find a leave in that keeps your hair moisterized throughout the day without drying out by the end of the day and then you have to re-moisterize.  I think I have found my perfect match!



I used to use the baby oil gel all the time back in the day!  I loved it!  It has great shine too.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 22, 2007)

a friend of mien with natural 3c hair used to use baby lotion on her hair..her hair was hiplength throughout school


not for me though


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't tried the lotion yet, but I did try the Vaseline Cocoa Butter Gel. It smells great and really sinks into skin after a shower, plus it seemed to smooth down my hair and hairline when I pulled my hair into a bun the other day.

Not to mention it smells wonderful!!


----------



## adw425 (Dec 22, 2007)

Pokahontas said:


> See I don't think this sounds weird at all.  I know of a lot of women that use lotion in their babies and young ones hair.  Actually I think I remember remember in Andre Walker's book he said he uses it's a staple for his hair (correct me anyone if I'm wrong).  I really don't see anything harmful about it I mean the ingredients don't sound anything more off the wall than some of the hair products we use or have used and we do use it on our skin right.  I will be buying some tonight to try.  Did anyone find the original thread?



I completely agree.  THe three lotions (total cost of ($3.79 altogether) and the body moisturizer I have tried in my hair have wonderful ingredients (vitamin E, panthenol, cocoa butter, shea butter, nettle, rosemary, coconut oil, almond oil, aloe vera...) or else they wouldn't have gone near my hair.  THey have similar or better ingredients than the hair moisturizers I have tried, which cost a great deal more. The stuff I got from Marshalls was $5.00 for 8.5ounces and it is as thick and luscious as anything I have bought for my hair for three times the price.  I also remember seeing this in a model's secrets book back in the 1990s.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 22, 2007)

SummerRain said:


> Yes, I was inspired to try something new after reading about our sista on the hairboard who though Listerine as a base was a good idea!


 
*you killed that joke to death...find something else to laugh about.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 22, 2007)

Pokahontas said:


> I used to use the baby oil gel all the time back in the day! I loved it! It has great shine too.


 
Hi Poka,

It works  so well for me and my hair has a natural shine to it and not very greasy for me either.  Blended with lotion, my hair has never been better since I've been a natural.  

I'm forever grateful for whoever started the original thread about VICL.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 27, 2007)

I bought the Vaseline total moisture.This stuff has probably saved my ends
Good lookin' y'all!


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 27, 2007)

I use the Vaseline Cocoa Butter lotion on my skin right now.  I will give it a try on my hair since my Abba Nourishing is almost done. Lotion always has such good stuff in it so I can only imagine it would give good results. I have used creamy hair products on my skin before, including Abba Nourishing, but they never moisturized as well as my favourite lotions (Vaseline, Olay Quench, Aveeno, Lubriderm Advanced Moisture). Using lotion on hair will probably moisturize better than a lot of my hair products! And the price difference makes this very appealing to me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 27, 2007)

This stuff is amazing!  My hair is the bomb!!!


----------



## MysteryMe (Dec 27, 2007)

I have to jump on the bandwagon with this idea.  I've used the VICL mixed with Fantasia serum and my hair is very soft and moisturized (even the ends, which is surprising.  I use about a tablespoon of the mixture and put it throughout the hair and back in a protective style.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 27, 2007)

very interesting.. ill have to try this,,  how much r u guys using and is it just for ends or all over........ i see nothing wrong with this btw,, Curlygirl routine tells you to leave in rinse out conditioner which somehow seems scarier to me....   I recall using lotion to tame flyaway hairs in JHS


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 27, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.... PLUS it's a WHOLE LOT cheaper. I think I've been hoodwinked.



Yeah, I spent $18 for my 1 L bottle of Abba Nourishing _on sale_. I pay a couple bucks for 725ml of Vaseline Cocoa Butter.  I'm really glad I read this post before I ran out and picked up another bottle of Abba Nourishing.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Dec 27, 2007)

You know a lady told me that her stylist uses lotion in her hair then rinses it out.  She uses it like a conditioner wash except it's with lotion.  I may have to try this.


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 27, 2007)

Kiwi said:


> Yeah, I spent $18 for my 1 L bottle of Abba Nourishing _on sale_. I pay a couple bucks for 725ml of Vaseline Cocoa Butter.  I'm really glad I read this post before I ran out and picked up another bottle of Abba Nourishing.



I know. Now the only thing that sucks is I can't find it out here!!!! I REFUSE to pay 3x the cost of the product in shipping charges.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 28, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> very interesting.. ill have to try this,,  how much r u guys using and is it just for ends or all over........ i see nothing wrong with this btw,, Curlygirl routine tells you to *leave in rinse out conditioner which somehow seems scarier to me*....   I recall using lotion to tame flyaway hairs in JHS



I was thinking the same thing.....that is scarier to me.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 28, 2007)

Pokahontas said:


> I was thinking the same thing.....that is scarier to me.


  hey Poka,, i tried that this week,, my hair was terribly coated and dull, at first it was soft but after it was a mess so i think ill give the lotion a try , sure it wont do any harm


----------



## nappity (Dec 28, 2007)

MysteryMe said:


> I have to jump on the bandwagon with this idea.  I've used the VICL mixed with Fantasia serum and my hair is very soft and moisturized (even the ends, which is surprising.  I use about a tablespoon of the mixture and put it throughout the hair and back in a protective style.


   Girl I want that Tee Shirt in your siggy!!!!!


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 29, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Girl I want that Tee Shirt in your siggy!!!!!



LOL...me too. I think that is so adorable!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 29, 2007)

Kiwi said:


> Yeah, I spent $18 for my 1 L bottle of Abba Nourishing _on sale_. I pay a couple bucks for 725ml of Vaseline Cocoa Butter.  I'm really glad I read this post before I ran out and picked up another bottle of Abba Nourishing.



OT, but how do you like that Nourishing compared to the Vaseline?  I LOVE Abba products, but I am afraid to stray away from my current leave-in and moisturizing products.  Do you use it as a leave-in or moisturizer?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 29, 2007)

Can I share something?

Since using VICL, I have NOT had to comb my hair....I just use my fingers and its a breeze.  The other thing I noticed is that I don't have to smooth my edges with a brush when I'm wearing a ponypuff, it is so smooth all by itself.

The other thing I noticed since using this is that my hair washes better.  When its time for shampoo, I rinse my hair first with the water and then put in shampoo and it's as if I used conditioner in my hair instead.  No tangles...just smooth hair.

I do have to clarify more often than before though...but just a little goes along way.

I only use about a tablespoon of the lotion all over my head and it is perfect.  And, because I use so little, the bottle will last me for quite some time i'm sure.  I have used a little Jergens Ultra Healing in my hair to see the difference and I like that too...but I'm a little more apprehensive because the ingredients are a little different than with Vaseline..which I love the ingredients in VICL.

I use a little oil to seal and I'm soft till the next day...nice and moisterized...amazing!


----------



## MysteryMe (Dec 29, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Girl I want that Tee Shirt in your siggy!!!!!


 

Isn't that t-shirt nice.  I really need to order it and actually wear it, instead of just having it as my sig pic.  People can be so stereotypical when it comes to people of color with long hair.  So that t-shirt pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 29, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> OT, but how do you like that Nourishing compared to the Vaseline?  I LOVE Abba products, but I am afraid to stray away from my current leave-in and moisturizing products.  Do you use it as a leave-in or moisturizer?



I use Abba as a leave-in after I wash my hair. I don't usually use it as a daily moisturizer because it makes my hair revert. So far I've only have the chance to use the Vaseline as a moisturizer because I haven't washed my hair yet. It is very moisturizing, and not as watery as Abba Nourishing so not as much reversion.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 29, 2007)

Ladies, i have a huge bottle of Vaseline Cocoa Butter Deep Conditioning Lotion staring me in the face. Do you think this is ok?????


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 29, 2007)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> Ladies, i have a huge bottle of Vaseline Cocoa Butter Deep Conditioning Lotion staring me in the face. Do you think this is ok?????


 
Try it and see.  I use the Total Moisture Conditioning one myself.  If it works well for you, I might try that one next.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Try it and see. I use the Total Moisture Conditioning one myself. If it works well for you, I might try that one next.


I just did my daughters hair with some of the cocoa butter vaseline lotion.  Just put it in a ponytail.  Her hair is VERY dry, it instantly made her her soft/soothed.  But, i will see how her hair is tonight as the realy proof.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 29, 2007)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> I just did my daughters hair with some of the cocoa butter vaseline lotion. Just put it in a ponytail. Her hair is VERY dry, it instantly made her her soft/soothed. But, i will see how her hair is tonight as the realy proof.


 
Ok, let me know.  I don't know about the cocoa butter, but the one I use works better than anything I have tried yet.


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 29, 2007)

Being the PJ that I am,I tried it and THANK YOU LADIES- my ends are uber !!!!


OH also, what is a good clarifying poo?


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 31, 2007)

Babydall818 said:


> Being the PJ that I am,I tried it and THANK YOU LADIES- my ends are uber !!!!
> 
> 
> OH also, what is a good clarifying poo?


 
I use Pantene Clarifying Shampoo. Seems to work well with getting a super clean feeling.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2007)

Babydall818 said:


> Being the PJ that I am,I tried it and THANK YOU LADIES- my ends are uber !!!!
> 
> 
> OH also, what is a good clarifying poo?


 
I use Redkin Hair Cleansing Cream and it keeps my hair soft while getting it very clean.  I love it!

The other one I would recommend too is Elucence Clarifying Shampoo.  It is really, really good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> I just did my daughters hair with some of the cocoa butter vaseline lotion. Just put it in a ponytail. Her hair is VERY dry, it instantly made her her soft/soothed. But, i will see how her hair is tonight as the realy proof.


 
So, bre....how did it work for your daughter?  Did you find it moisterizing enough and how long did it stay moisterized?

Come on girl...feedback, feedback...


----------



## aja1121 (Dec 31, 2007)

poookie said:


> hmm... all of the ingredients look okay except for _petrolatum... _i read somewhere that petrolatum just coats the hair, kind of like saran wrap, and prevents moisture from getting into the shaft...
> 
> but all of these positive reviews are really making me want to give it a try...
> 
> i'm so confused!


 
Well petrolatum is mineral oil in solid form.  Mineral Oil and Petrolatum will only be harmful if used alone.  It would only coat or seal the ingredients listed before it.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> So, bre....how did it work for your daughter? Did you find it moisterizing enough and how long did it stay moisterized?
> 
> Come on girl...feedback, feedback...


Nice and Wavy you crazy girl  Well, after two days of using this on her hair i think it is going to be a staple.  Don't get me wrong, it's not like her hair is now smooth and moisturized as silk  We got that skrong african hurr  so it's on the dry/coarse side usually.  But, i will say this, her hair has stayed MORE moisturized over two days using a few squirts of lotion than it has using ANY other leave in i have used on her hair.  Her hair right now has other stuff in it since it hasn't been washed in about a week or so.  I can't wait to wash her hair, use this then braid her hair upand see how it is a few days later.  I think this is going to be a great product for her hair. I can't wait to use it in mine either.  I will be cowashing tomorrow morning and using it too


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> Nice and Wavy you crazy girl  Well, after two days of using this on her hair i think it is going to be a staple. Don't get me wrong, it's not like her hair is now smooth and moisturized as silk  We got that skrong african hurr  so it's on the dry/coarse side usually. But, i will say this, her hair has stayed MORE moisturized over two days using a few squirts of lotion than it has using ANY other leave in i have used on her hair. Her hair right now has other stuff in it since it hasn't been washed in about a week or so. I can't wait to wash her hair, use this then braid her hair upand see how it is a few days later. I think this is going to be a great product for her hair. I can't wait to use it in mine either. I will be cowashing tomorrow morning and using it too


 
Well, I'm glad you tried it and I can't wait until you see the difference after her hair is washed, conditioned.  Don't be afraid to use a good amount in her hair...it won't do any harm.  After you do her hair and yours, please let me know how you like it.

I was in BJ's last night and I saw that they have the 3 bottles plus a smaller bonus for $8.99.  Now, that's a bargin!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, I'm glad you tried it and I can't wait until you see the difference after her hair is washed, conditioned. Don't be afraid to use a good amount in her hair...it won't do any harm. After you do her hair and yours, please let me know how you like it.
> 
> I was in BJ's last night and I saw that they have the 3 bottles plus a smaller bonus for $8.99. Now, that's a bargin!


That is a steal.  Shoot my one bottle which is 24 oz was like $7.99.  How long have you been using this method?  Do you find over time that using lotion dry's the hair out or is it truly moisturizing?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> That is a steal. Shoot my one bottle which is 24 oz was like $7.99. How long have you been using this method? Do you find over time that using lotion dry's the hair out or is it truly moisturizing?


 
I've been doing this for about 1 month and a half.  It is not drying to my hair at all and it is truly moisturizing to my hair.  I love it....!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I've been doing this for about 1 month and a half. It is not drying to my hair at all and it is truly moisturizing to my hair. I love it....!


That is very encouraging


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, I'm glad you tried it and I can't wait until you see the difference after her hair is washed, conditioned. Don't be afraid to use a good amount in her hair...it won't do any harm. After you do her hair and yours, please let me know how you like it.
> 
> I was in BJ's last night and I saw that they have the 3 bottles plus a smaller bonus for $8.99. Now, that's a bargin!


 
I'm thinking about writing VICL and sending them this forum list so they can have an alternative way to market their product (now for hair). 


And I'm naming you as the number one spokes person because you seem to be so happy about this stuff. 

Me, I'm still giddy over the new Vaseline lotions product line.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 1, 2008)

The other thing about the lotion on the hair thing is that it is the only thing I can use on dry hair without it drying my hair out.  If I put an oil or a butter or even spray my dry hair with a moisture mist, it will dry my hair out, but the lotion does not.  Go figure!  I haven't tried the Vaseline Intensive Care lotion, but use a cheap lotion from Maxway (with really great ingredients by the way as detailed in an earlier post in this thread) mixed with Fruit of the Earth lotion.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 1, 2008)

This is a great thread!  Thanks for your posts, ladies.  This is something I have plenty of around the house that I can use without having to buy anything new.  I have been forever trying ot find a good leave-in and moisturizer for my hair.  I hope this works for me, too!  I'm conditioning today... (some Aussie deep with Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol under a plastic cap and a turbitwist)... but after I rinse tonight, I'll try a little lotion as a leave-in for my air dry. 

I love you guys!


----------



## thegirltolove (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone noticed that the generic Walgreen's version has the *EXACT* ingredients in the same order as the Vaseline brand???? Just something I ran across today.....

Shoot, I even like to save money on the cheap stuff


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jan 4, 2008)

I know Im late but I tried as well and it works soooooooo good. I think Im leaving my garnier fructis leave in alone... it works great but, I experienced better moisture with this here Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion... Its cheaper and I get more for my money...


----------



## pistachio (Jan 4, 2008)

to the OP:

I have nothing to add just wanna say that I love your siggy!!  that hairstyle is too cute!!


----------



## Babydall818 (Jan 4, 2008)

OK thank you ladies!!! I don't clarify too much so I bought Suave Daily Clarifying poo. and condition after and it works for me!

I have to say that this lotion tip is like the best ever!!! 

It leaves my hair moisturized, smelling good, and my ends are not breaking as much due to the moisture!!! 

thanks 

Oh I mix my VIC total moisture lotion with a lil bit of NTM silk touch leave in


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 6, 2008)

_I used some VIC lotion for my braid-out and wow....I'm sold!  I have such nicely defined waves and my hair is so moisturized and soft.  This is definitely a keeper.  It's so liberating to know that I don't need all these fancy products now._


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm thinking about writing VICL and sending them this forum list so they can have an alternative way to market their product (now for hair).
> 
> 
> And I'm naming you as the number one spokes person because you seem to be so happy about this stuff.
> ...


 
Oh you are huh?....well, ok I guess...just hoping they don't change their formula because I happen to love what they have right now for my hair...

I love this stuff.  Ever since I have been using it, my hair seems to be alot thicker...I'm not kidding


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2008)

adw425 said:


> The other thing about the lotion on the hair thing is that it is the only thing I can use on dry hair without it drying my hair out. If I put an oil or a butter or even spray my dry hair with a moisture mist, it will dry my hair out, but the lotion does not. Go figure! I haven't tried the Vaseline Intensive Care lotion, but use a cheap lotion from Maxway (with really great ingredients by the way as detailed in an earlier post in this thread) mixed with Fruit of the Earth lotion.


 
Maxway huh?  I've got to go find the post.

But, lotion is the way to go for me....yep


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> This is a great thread! Thanks for your posts, ladies. This is something I have plenty of around the house that I can use without having to buy anything new. I have been forever trying ot find a good leave-in and moisturizer for my hair. I hope this works for me, too!  I'm conditioning today... (some Aussie deep with Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol under a plastic cap and a turbitwist)... but after I rinse tonight, I'll try a little lotion as a leave-in for my air dry.
> 
> I love you guys!


 
How did your hair turn out after using it, Kimberly?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2008)

thegirltolove said:


> I was just wondering if anyone noticed that the generic Walgreen's version has the *EXACT* ingredients in the same order as the Vaseline brand???? Just something I ran across today.....
> 
> Shoot, I even like to save money on the cheap stuff


 
I am going to have to go to Walgreen's and check this out. 

Thanks girl!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> I know Im late but I tried as well and it works soooooooo good. I think Im leaving my garnier fructis leave in alone... it works great but, I experienced better moisture with this here Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion... Its cheaper and I get more for my money...


 
It does, right?  I'm so glad you like it too!

BTW: your hair in your siggy is so pretty and shiny!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2008)

Babydall818 said:


> OK thank you ladies!!! I don't clarify too much so I bought Suave Daily Clarifying poo. and condition after and it works for me!
> 
> *I have to say that this lotion tip is like the best ever!!!*
> 
> ...


 
Yep, thanks to the OP for starting this thread.  I've been all over this stuff ever since and it is the best thing that I use in my hair now, well...the best moisterizer!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> _I used some VIC lotion for my braid-out and wow....I'm sold! I have such nicely defined waves and my hair is so moisturized and soft. This is definitely a keeper. It's so liberating to know that I don't need all these fancy products now._


 
Hi Pokahontas,

I'm so glad you like it too...this stuff is definately the best moisterizer yet for my hair.  I know it made your hair look beautiful and feel wonderful.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 7, 2008)

The bad thing about this is that I take my hair out of my bun two or three times a day now because it is so soft and wavy.  (I could actually just leave it down, which I could not do before unless I flat-ironed it, but the lotion just does something nice to it that leaves it wavy, soft and fluffy, but not not puffy/frizzy...)  I take it down and keep running my hands through it and ultimately hand-in-hair disease and having to keep re-bunning is too much manipulation, but my hair is soooo soft, I just cannot help myself.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jan 7, 2008)

Someone told me about this thread, so I tried one squirt of the VIC on my hair about a week ago.  My hair did feel extremely soft and moisturized for about 2 days.  I haven't tried any since then, because I don't have a bottle of it myself.

This thread has sold me.  I'm going to pick up a bottle tonight.  I have been searching and searching for years now for a perfect moisturizer...this just might be it!


----------



## SilentRuby (Jan 7, 2008)

My new staple...

It's all I use now along with castor oil


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 7, 2008)

adw425 said:


> The bad thing about this is that I take my hair out of my bun two or three times a day now because it is so soft and wavy. (I could actually just leave it down, which I could not do before unless I flat-ironed it, but the lotion just does something nice to it that leaves it wavy, soft and fluffy, but not not puffy/frizzy...) I take it down and keep running my hands through it and ultimately hand-in-hair disease and having to keep re-bunning is too much manipulation, but my hair is soooo soft, I just cannot help myself.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 7, 2008)

RabiaElaine said:


> Someone told me about this thread, so I tried one squirt of the VIC on my hair about a week ago. My hair did feel extremely soft and moisturized for about 2 days. I haven't tried any since then, because I don't have a bottle of it myself.
> 
> This thread has sold me. I'm going to pick up a bottle tonight. I have been searching and searching for years now for a perfect moisturizer...this just might be it!


 
This stuff is good, girl....it's good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 7, 2008)

Pemuny said:


> My new staple...
> 
> It's all I use now along with castor oil


 
Yep....me too girl!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 7, 2008)

adw425 said:


> The bad thing about this is that I take my hair out of my bun two or three times a day now because it is so soft and wavy. (I could actually just leave it down, which I could not do before unless I flat-ironed it, but the lotion just does something nice to it that leaves it wavy, soft and fluffy, but not not puffy/frizzy...) I take it down and keep running my hands through it and ultimately hand-in-hair disease and having to keep re-bunning is too much manipulation, but my hair is soooo soft, I just cannot help myself.


 
Riiiiiiiiiiiight!!!!! ME TOO!

It's like that mo' money mo' problems song. LOL.


----------



## shtow (Jan 7, 2008)

Have any of u ladies rollerset ur hair with this? I wana c pics! How often do u need to clarify? If someone can post pics of a rollerset with it I am SOLD.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 7, 2008)

as usual, I'm late on these things.  I read this thread & looked at my big bottle of VICL that I never used.  Then I realized it is the Active Firming kind with alpha hydroxy acid in it. 



Guess I have to go out and buy the other one.


----------



## shtow (Jan 7, 2008)

I started a new thread and the op wanted me to post here so here goes (copy-paste) :

I am sorry to u ladies in the VICL(Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion) thread. I stated I would not put skin lotion in my hair. 2 weeks ago, I put some in one section of my hair, didn't do anything. Well today, when I moisturized earlier I skipped my kitchen. I put VICL on one side and Palmer's Cocoabutter with Vitamin E on the other. I sealed both with coconut oil. The side with VICL was like , but the side with the palmers was like ! My hair, no lie, is uber soft, bouncy, and moisturized. I may have to give away my beloved nexxus humectress. I have to use a lot of humectress and my hair looks wet (although I do like this product). But the Palmer's got rid of my KNOTS!! When I used the Palmers, I already moisturized and detangled 6 hours prior and my hair was just fighting with me. But I won this one A little goes a long way because it is so thick. And I mean it. I usually have to PACK on moisturizer but this time I may have used a half a tablespoon, and thats a lot less than I used too. If anyone cannot find a moisturizer I suggest giving this one a try. I will try using this for a rollerset next week and will post pics. I know its late but I had to rave! This is a dream come true!

Here are the ingredients:

Water (Aqua), Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) , Extract, Glyceryl Stearate, Petrolatum, Propylene : Glycol. Glycerin, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Mineral Dil (Paraffinum liquidum), Stearalkonium Chloride, Cetyl Alcohol, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Elaeis Guineensis (Palm) Oil, Dimethicone, Tocopheryl Acetate, Fragrance (Parfum). Hydroxyethycellulose, PEG-8 Stearate, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Yellow 5 (Cl19140), Orange 4 (015510).
__________________


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been using the Vaseline Total Moisture Conditioning Body Lotion and it is WONDERFUL.  I was so used to moisturizing my hair every day, maybe twice a day.  But now I don't have to!  My hair has never known this much moisture before.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi Pokahontas,
> 
> I'm so glad you like it too...this stuff is definately the best moisterizer yet for my hair.  I know it made your hair look beautiful and feel wonderful.



It did.  I think I'm done with all the fancy leave-ins.  I love how my edges stay so smooth and wavy.  I used to have a time getting them to lay down and stay all day but this does the trick.  

Which one are you using? I have the aloe one because it's what i had on hand.  It was a trial bottle so I will need to buy some more soon.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 8, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm thinking about writing VICL and sending them this forum list so they can have an alternative way to market their product (now for hair).
> 
> 
> And I'm naming you as the number one spokes person because you seem to be so happy about this stuff.
> ...


After this, can you say, "price increase?"  I'm thinking after I use up my son's lotion I won't be able to find this in the store ever again thanks to LHCF ladies!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> It did. I think I'm done with all the fancy leave-ins. I love how my edges stay so smooth and wavy. I used to have a time getting them to lay down and stay all day but this does the trick.
> 
> Which one are you using? I have the aloe one because it's what i had on hand. It was a trial bottle so I will need to buy some more soon.


 
My edges stay so smooth too and my hair smells sooooo good.

I use Total Moisture, and it sure does deliver!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 8, 2008)

shtow said:


> I started a new thread and the op wanted me to post here so here goes (copy-paste) :
> 
> I am sorry to u ladies in the VICL(Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion) thread. I stated I would not put skin lotion in my hair. 2 weeks ago, I put some in one section of my hair, didn't do anything. Well today, when I moisturized earlier I skipped my kitchen. I put VICL on one side and Palmer's Cocoabutter with Vitamin E on the other. I sealed both with coconut oil. The side with VICL was like , but the side with the palmers was like ! My hair, no lie, is uber soft, bouncy, and moisturized. I may have to give away my beloved nexxus humectress. I have to use a lot of humectress and my hair looks wet (although I do like this product). But the Palmer's got rid of my KNOTS!! When I used the Palmers, I already moisturized and detangled 6 hours prior and my hair was just fighting with me. But I won this one A little goes a long way because it is so thick. And I mean it. I usually have to PACK on moisturizer but this time I may have used a half a tablespoon, and thats a lot less than I used too. If anyone cannot find a moisturizer I suggest giving this one a try. I will try using this for a rollerset next week and will post pics. I know its late but I had to rave! This is a dream come true!
> 
> ...


 
I wasn't trying to tell you that you couldn't have your own thread. I hope you didn't think that.  I just know a lot of folks keep coming back here to check reviews so I thought the ones interested would see your post here. 

I've never seen so many good reviews on one product in a thread before. VIrtually no one has come forward and said, "I hate it".


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 8, 2008)

Dayjoy said:


> After this, can you say, *"price increase?"* I'm thinking after I use up my son's lotion I won't be able to find this in the store ever again thanks to LHCF ladies!


 
That is the reason I haven't written my letter to Vaseline yet. I'm not sure I want them to know what a gold mine they have as far as marketting to us.


----------



## shtow (Jan 8, 2008)

adequate said:


> I wasn't trying to tell you that you couldn't have your own thread. I hope you didn't think that.  I just know a lot of folks keep coming back here to check reviews so I thought the ones interested would see your post here.
> 
> I've never seen so many good reviews on one product in a thread before. VIrtually no one has come forward and said, "I hate it".



Oh no I know you didn't! I agreed with u! . Thanks for introducing me to this! Having my own thread is not a big deal, I just started my own cuz I wasn't using VICL but I agree with u because this is such a big thread


----------



## lsubabiedee (Jan 9, 2008)

i think a lot of body moisturizers would work great on hair.  most of them smell a lot better than hair products.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

So I've been using this for the past 2 days and my hair is loving it.  When I take my hair out in the morning it is so soft and it's a dream on my edges which can act up from time to time.  Seriously, I think I have finally finally found the PERFECT moisturizer for me.  I can't wait to wash my hair and use it as my leave in before I rollerset...I can't wait to see how my hair feels!!!!!!

Thanks ladies!!

I don't know why I was so skeptical and scared to put lotion in my hair, considering the fact that I've put yeast infection cream on my scalp and oil for horses in my hair in the past .


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 9, 2008)

RabiaElaine said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I've been using this for the past 2 days and my hair is loving it. When I take my hair out in the morning it is so soft and it's a dream on my edges which can act up from time to time. Seriously, I think I have finally finally found the PERFECT moisturizer for me. I can't wait to wash my hair and use it as my leave in before I rollerset...I can't wait to see how my hair feels!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I'm happy for you gurl....I'm the same way.  I still wonder if it would work well for me as a leave in before a rollerset.  I would think that it would make my hair weighed down because I have fine hair.  Idunno....let me know if it worked out well for you.


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm late, but a couple questions:

*What particular type of VICL is everyone using?  I know they have the total moisture, cocoa butter, aloe, renewal and a couple others...

*Any relaxed getting good results?

I bought a little sample bottle to try out, of just the regular kind, i think, and I didn't see anything different.  It was on dirty hair though.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 9, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> I'm late, but a couple questions:
> 
> *What particular type of VICL is everyone using? I know they have the total moisture, cocoa butter, aloe, renewal and a couple others...
> 
> ...


 
I use the Total Moisture.  But, before I used it the first time, I made sure that I clarified my hair so that I could really see the benefits of it before I said anything to anyone....and it was totally worth it.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jan 9, 2008)

This stuff is so good I had to do another post lol 

My hair was hard like hay, oily, and super dry.

I put some VICL Total Moisture on and experience some nice moisture... but overnight was what thrilled me. My hair felt like BUTTER!! still does! Not one moisturizer has done this for me lol Garnier Fructis, No. KeraCare Leave in, no. My hair looks so good and healthy! My twistout now feels better and looks better than the one in my siggy. With consistent use, it gets only better and beter. Thank u OP. This is a staple I found my staple moisturizer hands down.


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I use the Total Moisture. But, before I used it the first time, I made sure that I clarified my hair so that I could really see the benefits of it before I said anything to anyone....and it was totally worth it.


 
Thanks!  I just clarified during my last wash 

Do you think it'll work if I just shampoo but not clarify?


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> My edges stay so smooth too and my hair smells sooooo good.
> 
> I use Total Moisture, and it sure does deliver!



I bought the cheap Wal-Mart kind (yellow bottle) 97 cents yayy!  I just hope it works as good.  The ingredients were exzactly the same and were listed in the same order as the VIC and the cheapie smelled much better.


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 10, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> I'm late, but a couple questions:
> 
> *What particular type of VICL is everyone using?  I know they have the total moisture, cocoa butter, aloe, renewal and a couple others...
> 
> ...



I also would like ot know what kind to buy.  There is total moisture, cocoa butter, aloe, renewal, total recovery.  I bought the total recovery but haven't used it yet.  Did I buy the right one?

Also, do you put it on dry hair or wet hair?

Thanks!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jan 10, 2008)

SplashAtl said:


> I also would like ot know what kind to buy. There is total moisture, cocoa butter, aloe, renewal, total recovery. I bought the total recovery but haven't used it yet. Did I buy the right one?
> 
> Also, do you put it on dry hair or wet hair?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I use total moisture...but I'm sure that one will work all the same...


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jan 10, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> Thanks! I just clarified during my last wash
> 
> Do you think it'll work if I just shampoo but not clarify?


 

Yes...the first time I used it I was in between washes...and it worked like a champ!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 10, 2008)

TashaK said:


> I use total moisture...but I'm sure that one will work all the same...


 
I'm trying all of them. I've already used Total Moisture. Now I'm on a bottle of cucumber and aloe. I like that too so far. I'll try cocoa butter next.


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok, I washed last night and then tried it this morning.  My hair was still a little damp from my wash.  I put it in and then sealed with my oil mix.

Right now my hair is in a bun, but it feels pretty soft, but I'll know for sure when I take my bun down.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 11, 2008)

BUMP.......


----------



## thegirltolove (Jan 12, 2008)

OK, so I figured out that this is not a good leave in for me if I plan to flatiron.  I think I will just stick to CSI on that one.

 As fas as being just a moisturizer, I have to say this works better than anything else I have tried. 

 Why is it always the cheap stuff that does the best job?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> Thanks! I just clarified during my last wash
> 
> Do you think it'll work if I just shampoo but not clarify?


 
Yes, it will work just fine.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I bought the cheap Wal-Mart kind (yellow bottle) 97 cents yayy! I just hope it works as good. The ingredients were exzactly the same and were listed in the same order as the VIC and the cheapie smelled much better.


 
I have to go and check it out, it sounds really good.  How did it work on your hair?  Is it soft and moist?  I have to check out the Wal-Mart brand because I like good smells too.  I did go to BJ's and they had to large VICL for 8 bucks...that's a steal!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2008)

thegirltolove said:


> OK, so I figured out that this is not a good leave in for me if I plan to flatiron. I think I will just stick to CSI on that one.
> 
> As fas as being just a moisturizer, I have to say this works better than anything else I have tried.
> 
> Why is it always the cheap stuff that does the best job?


 
I know, right.  This is the best moisturizer I have tried as well.  I don't even use anything else on my hair now.

I did mix some VICL with some Jergens the other day and it was even more moist.  I just tried it that one time though.  I'll stick with VICL alone...it's wonderful!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> Ok, I washed last night and then tried it this morning. My hair was still a little damp from my wash. I put it in and then sealed with my oil mix.
> 
> Right now my hair is in a bun, but it feels pretty soft, but I'll know for sure when I take my bun down.


 
Well, how did it go, determined?


----------



## didirose (Jan 12, 2008)

Who knew?  I've used lotion before on my hair when it's frizzy and no hair product is in site (after workouts, at work or even school) but I never thought of doing this as an everyday thing.  I just tried some VICL and my hair looks and feels great and I didn't even have to wash/scrub my hands afterwards from excess product like I usually do.  I'll try this for a week and see if I will put this into rotation permanently.  Thanks lhcf!


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, how did it go, determined?



It was just....ok...Not a rave yet.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong or something.  I feel like my hair is more soft and moisturized with my EQP mango butter.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jan 13, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> It was just....ok...Not a rave yet. Maybe I'm doing it wrong or something. I feel like my hair is more soft and moisturized with my EQP mango butter.


 

Ohh...I'm sorry it didn't work for you ma! ...Well at least its body lotion...and not a waste of money..


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 13, 2008)

Should this be applied on dry hair or wet hair?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 13, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> It was just....ok...Not a rave yet. Maybe I'm doing it wrong or something. I feel like my hair is more soft and moisturized with my EQP mango butter.


 
Which one did you use and how much did you put in your hair?  Did you do it on wet hair or dry hair?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 13, 2008)

SplashAtl said:


> Should this be applied on dry hair or wet hair?


 
I usually use it on wet hair.  However, I did use this mixed with some Jojoba oil on dry hair when I went to Miami for Christmas before I went to the beach.  My hair was so nice and moisterized...but that was the only time I did do it that way.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 13, 2008)

*sigh* I  this! When I went to the store and read the ingredients, I saw they were better than almost every hair product marketed to AA's! I saturated my hair with this and Lubriderm Foot Therapy ( it has lactic acid, which is the key ingredient behind the coconut milk & lime natural relaxer) overnight and covered with saran wrap - I rinsed in the morning and noticed that my hair seemed stretched. It was also very very soft. I added a tad more lotion then sealed with castor/sweet almond oil and airdried. Later that day when it was completely dry I flat ironed with my sedu. The lotion seems to give my hair more weight - making it hang better and making it glossier, but without actually weighing it down. I woke up the next morning to the same glossy smooth hair. I added less than a dime size amount to my ends and went about my business. 


DEFINITELY a staple. Esp considering the ingredients, price, and scent.


----------



## lilamae (Jan 14, 2008)

tried it today! love it!

 A co-worker had some on her desk and I was like " May I have some of your lotion" and she was like 
Then when she saw me put it on my hair she was like and I was like

It worked very well. I'll get some on my next target run.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Jan 14, 2008)

lilamae said:


> tried it today! love it!
> 
> A co-worker had some on her desk and I was like " May I have some of your lotion" and she was like
> Then when she saw me put it on my hair she was like and I was like
> ...


 
Girl you are silly!


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Which one did you use and how much did you put in your hair? Did you do it on wet hair or dry hair?


 
I used maybe a couple dime sized amounts on damp hair and then sealed with my castor oil.  How do you use it?


----------



## Monigirl (Jan 14, 2008)

VICL and Palmers Cocoa Butter left my hair feeling soft but I'll stick with my Giovanni Direct & Rusk leave in conditioners.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 21, 2008)

This is a great tip.  I've been using VICL for a few weeks and it works like a charm.  I had to travel to CA for work this month and could not carry all my hair products (limitations for liquids in carry on luggage) so I just used the VICL.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 21, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> *sigh* I  this! When I went to the store and read the ingredients, I saw they were better than almost every hair product marketed to AA's! I saturated my hair with this and Lubriderm Foot Therapy ( it has lactic acid, which is the key ingredient behind the coconut milk & lime natural relaxer) overnight and covered with saran wrap - I rinsed in the morning and noticed that my hair seemed stretched. It was also very very soft. I added a tad more lotion then sealed with castor/sweet almond oil and airdried. Later that day when it was completely dry I flat ironed with my sedu. The lotion seems to give my hair more weight - making it hang better and making it glossier, but without actually weighing it down. I woke up the next morning to the same glossy smooth hair. I added less than a dime size amount to my ends and went about my business.
> 
> 
> DEFINITELY a staple. Esp considering the ingredients, price, and scent.


 
Luberderm huh?   Hmmmm.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 21, 2008)

lilamae said:


> tried it today! love it!
> 
> A co-worker had some on her desk and I was like " May I have some of your lotion" and she was like
> Then when she saw me put it on my hair she was like and I was like
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 21, 2008)

Determined22 said:


> I used maybe a couple dime sized amounts on damp hair and then sealed with my castor oil. How do you use it?


 
I use at least a 1/2 - 1 tablespoon in my hands and spread it thoughout my wet hair.  I smooth it in really well and then I seal it lightly.  It stays moisterized all day into the next morning...amazing stuff!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 21, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> This is a great tip. I've been using VICL for a few weeks and it works like a charm. I had to travel to CA for work this month and could not carry all my hair products (limitations for liquids in carry on luggage) so I just used the VICL.


 
Now, that's what I'm talkin about.

I have been using this for a little while now, and I'm so in love with it...I haven't used any of my other moisterizers I have in my stash.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, I am currently on the search for a good hair moisturizer and skin lotion. So I guess it won't hurt for me to give this a try. I know the Cocoa VICL made my skin feel so soft and Ive been meaning to get me some


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 27, 2008)

lilamae said:


> tried it today! love it!
> 
> A co-worker had some on her desk and I was like " May I have some of your lotion" and she was like
> Then when she saw me put it on my hair she was like and I was like
> ...


 Im going to need you to curb you PJism at work.


I wonder how this stuff compares to lacio lacio and salerm?:scratchch


----------



## lilamae (Jan 28, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> *Im going to need you to curb you PJism at work*.
> 
> 
> I wonder how this stuff compares to lacio lacio and salerm?:scratchch


 

lol! Yeah, They are starting to catch on to me


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 28, 2008)

hmm....i might have to try this.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 28, 2008)

Are y'all using the moisture locking lotion?


----------



## Puddles (Jan 30, 2008)

adequate said:


> http://www.vaseline.com/total-moisture.html
> 
> click on the link...it's flash so unless i did some work, the picture won't post.



This is the one I just purchased at CVS. I wasn't sure it was the right one so I bought the 3oz size. I'm doing my daughter's hair later and I wanna give this a try. She has natural 3c bsl hair. I'll let you know how it works. If it works great.....I'll run back and get a larger one.

I sure wish I lived where you all live. This 3oz size cost me 2.69.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 30, 2008)

Question........I see some people not wanting to use this...instead they're going to stick with their regular leave in conditioner.

My question is.....are you all using it as a leave in conditioner or as a moisturizer?

I planned on putting it in her hair after the leave in conditioner.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 30, 2008)

I used VICL (total moisture) for everything.  I used VICL on my ends when I pin curled my hair the other night.  I also just used it tonight (mixed with water) for my roller set and then I put a little in my hands to run through my dry hair before applying a little coconut oil.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, so i got the aloe vera one. i have it in my hair. we'll see tomorrow. If it doesnt work, ill return it.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Feb 17, 2008)

*I don't know if this vaseline stuff is good long-term. My fine hair felt weighed down and I started experiencing a lot of breakage over time. I  clarified & stopped using it STAT! *


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Feb 17, 2008)

I'l be trying this one. Thanks!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 17, 2008)

Once I was visiting a friend, sweated out my hair, wanted to wash, and forgot to bring my hair products. My only option was a wash-n-go or walk around looking crazy.  So I borrowed some stuff and pulled out some lotion to use as a moisturizer. My curl definition was banging that day. 

I was wondering what was up with my wash-n-gos lately, so lightbulb went off to try some lotion again. I used it yesterday and the curl definition was again banging, but I used too much, so I decided to start all over and try again. 

My hair is drying as I type. I hope this lotion experiment turns out good. We'll see.


----------



## atlien (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes I dug up this thousand page thread....... Loving the search feature!!!I will be trying this PRONTO!...***putting on my shoes right now to go to Wal mart***.....So any VICL will do right???????????


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 22, 2008)

I think the yellow is probably best.  The other formulas have mineral oil or petrolatum I think.


----------



## atlien (Feb 22, 2008)

Dayjoy said:


> I think the yellow is probably best.  The other formulas have mineral oil or petrolatum I think.



So I am looking for the yellow bottle of VICL....Thanks!


----------



## darkangel25 (May 14, 2008)

Wow. I was skeptical at first, but this stuff really works. I am waiting on my order from Qhemet Biologics, as I let myself run out of my precious Amla & Olive heavy cream, so I needed something in the meantime.  I have just tried this, and it instantly softened and moisturized my hair without leaving a greasy feeling!  This is definitely a keeper.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (May 14, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken it's Pocohantas.



adequate said:


> I don't know who said it because I cannot find it but let me tell you...I have spent HUNDREDS of dollars since I joined this site trying to find my staple hair moisturizer. I've tried everything under the sun and nothing was working.  Some stuff was just too heavy. Some stuff was too light. Some stuff was sticky. Some stuff let my hair "gray" looking and wouldn't blend in well or disburse well.
> 
> I already had some VICL when I read that post so it was easy for me to just go try it. I've been using it as a moisturizer for about 5 days now and it is the best thing ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puddles (May 14, 2008)

My hair didn't like it. 
I'm glad it worked for you all.


----------



## Vshanell (May 15, 2008)

Quest4healthyhair said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's Pocohantas.


 
I actually started using it when this post was made and I love it.  I use baby lotion too now.  Thanks to whoever started it though!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 16, 2008)

It worked for me! I used my trusty IC gel which makes my hair hard, but this time it was touchably soft. WOW.


----------



## Christa438 (May 16, 2008)

SummerRain said:


> Initially had to LACHEN at the topic, but then I thought about it. I have a cousin with 3c/4a (or whatever the combo would be) hair, and growing up ALL she used was johnson&johnsons baby lotion for her hair. It really define her curl pattern and kept it moist.
> 
> I did put some VICL on Jordans head the other day. It was itchy and dry and I wasn't close to my ORS


 

Yep, my cousin puts J&J baby lotion and followed by a little oil gel on her dd's hair and it is growing with each month, is curly, and looks shiny.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jun 1, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I actually started using it when this post was made and I love it. I use baby lotion too now. Thanks to whoever started it though!


 
I just picked some up today.  My mother used babylotion on my hair when I was younger (natural hair).  It kept my hair moist, curly and pretty.  I figured it was worth a try to go back to what worked then.  She would wet the brush, put the lotion (or grease) in my hair ... ponytails, twist it ... DONE  Ahh, simplicity.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I actually started using it when this post was made and I love it. I use baby lotion too now. Thanks to whoever started it though!


 
Thanks for the update and glad to hear it still works for you - sometimes products work well initially but can get drying over time.  I might try this!


----------



## moore.1506 (Jun 2, 2008)

this is hilarious i could not find my moisturizer and decided to just use this, my mom always tells me to use lotion on my hair and scalp, and then i got online and saw this thread, Great minds think alike LOL!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I'm going to try this once I do the BC!! Maybe it will save me some time and money on the product search once I'm natural!


----------



## CokoQt (Jun 4, 2008)

First off, I have 4b relaxed hair and I am about 4 weeks post. I was in the middle of doing an aphogee treatment on my hair when I came across this thread and I am glad I did. I used NTM Deep Conditioner after aphogee, but my hair was still a little rough from the protein treament.  Anyway, I did not have VICL, but after going though all the bottles of lotion I did have, the only one that had ingredients that I liked was Avon Skin So Soft Replenishing Body lotion which has Shea Butter, jojoba, and vitamins.  I applied it to my wet hair and my har detangled so easily I couldn't believe it.   I applied ORS serum after that and air dried in two strand twist ponytails.  

This morning my hair had fully dried and felt soft and  moisturized but not at all greasy.  Even the nape is soft and the ng back there is usually like a brillo pad. I like the shine too,  but I will attribute that to the serum, however I know the way my hair feels right now is from the lotion.   I'd also like to add that I always have to add more product for moisture after air drying (unless I use WGHO), but this morning that was not the case. The only thing I do not like it about the Skin So Soft lotion is that it is very watery so it probably would not work for me on dry hair...assuming I will need to moisturize daily. I'll see how long the softness and moisture lasts since I usually moisturize with NTM silk touch twice a day and my hair has not been this soft in a very long time.   I want to try VICL when I run out of this to see if it compares since it is probably creamier.

Sorry for the long post, but I am so happy it worked for my relaxed hair.  I spend way too much on moisturizers that were too light, too heavy, or too oily and then still have dry hair before the day is half over.


----------



## Ericka (Jun 4, 2008)

It's good to hear that it worked for you. But I never thought about using lotion on my hair for moisture. I usually use Elasta QP mango butter for moisture but next time I thing I may try VICL.


----------



## CokoQt (Jun 4, 2008)

Ericka said:


> It's good to hear that it worked for you. But I never thought about using lotion on my hair for moisture. I usually use Elasta QP mango butter for moisture but next time I thing I may try VICL.



Thanks! I wanted to like Elasta Mango Butter so bad, but it didn't work for me on wet or dry hair. I went to Target today and though about just buying VICL but I couldn't decide between that and Jergen's Shea Butter lotion so I will wait until I finish what I have and see if there is alot of buildup.


----------



## robot. (Jun 5, 2008)

my hair is drying right now; i can't wait to try.  i have the cocoa butter intensive lotion. are you ladies putting this on your scalp as well? or just your hair?


----------



## shmmr (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm in love! I was about to post about my extremely dry hair and how it breaks easily - then I saw this thread. I bought the CVS version of VICL and its great. I tried mango butter and olive oil, they seem to just sit on my hair - my hands get oily when I touch it but my hair was not moisturized, it was weird.
THANKS LADIES! you have no idea how happy I am to have found this board


----------



## robot. (Jun 6, 2008)

i tried it and it just made my hair poof!  and i didn't really notice much of a difference. perhaps i just didn't use enough. i'll try it sometime later and a bit more thoroughly in a few weeks.

i'm going to try out my new Elasta QP Mango Butter and see how that goes.


----------

